# Exchange Rate



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Been following the pound and its dropped approx 5% against the dirham over the last week 

Great news for those of you already in UAE, but not so gd for us still in th UK 

Is anyone else following the exchange rate? How does it compare for other currencies.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Unfortunately, things will only get worse. I've also noticed the drop and totally agree that it should have happened after I got to Dubai. The pound is fast losing its value and the fact that inflation has gone through the roof and the economy heading towards a recession will only spell even more bad news if you are living in the UK!! Oh well, only 2 more weeks and I will be in Dubai.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Always following the exchange rate, as well as the talk about what the local currency will do. But don't panic on the exchange rates, just remain aware.

While the US Dollar hasn't been strong, it has made a little bit of a gain towards the Euro the past few weeks which has helped me out for my upcoming break.


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

are most expat salaries fixed in USD or AED?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

greatexpectations said:


> are most expat salaries fixed in USD or AED?



For the most part, you will be offered a salary in AED, paid in the same currency. However, you can negoatiate with your employer to get part of it paid into another currency or ovearseas bank account.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

greatexpectations said:


> are most expat salaries fixed in USD or AED?



As the Dirham is pegged to the US dollar, mad:), it doesn't really make much difference. x AED always = y USD


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

You will only ever get your salary in dhs, from what i have come across!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Most wages are paid in dhs, but not all. Some companies pay Euro, Pound or US dollars also.
Some companies even spit up their wages ( ie pay 1/2 dh, 1/2 Pound)


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I was paid in USD but had my salary paid into my Spanish account so always kept an eye on the USD, Euro, GBP and Dhm!!


----------



## LikeMike (Aug 19, 2008)

So if you ask for payment in a different currency from your boss can you expect to be payed in the relative exact exchange rate. Or is a commission likely to be charged for currancy exchange. jus curious.


----------



## EMAD75 (Mar 15, 2008)

From my experience, your contract should state in which currency are you paid, so for example in my case as per my contract I'm paid in GBP (ouch! I know!!) which is paid directly into my GBP account in Dubai from there I move it either to UK or to my AED account. They take care of the exchange comissions. Hope that makes sense!


----------

